# Skew Bevel Gears



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello: Does anyone know where I can find skew bevel gears?

Johnny


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Try the rear end of a 63 Jaguar XKE *hehe* 

What size, material, application, etc.?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I am also looking for some skew bevel gears of a size that would be suitable for the trucks on a 1.20.3 live steam Climax. I think bronze or steel would be appropriate.


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

try bostongear.com or sdi-si.com


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know exactly what you need, but MeccanoMan has a world of gears (and other interesting stuff) -- http://meccanoman.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=1_14 

He is a one man outfit, and generally only opens up a day or two a month, spending the rest of the time filling back orders and attending various shows. That said, I've made three or four orders from him, always gotten exactly what i ordered, and found lots of really neat stuff. 

Good luck and best regards, Mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can find skew bevel gears 
Ever since I got my Graham Twin steam motor I have had my eye on a Class A Climax. A few years ago I found some Climax trucks with the skew gears offered - maybe by DJB ? [David - was that you? Not currently on your/his website.] 

I did a google and turned up this interesting page: *http://www.ent.ohiou.edu/~urieli/st...limax.html* "A Class A Climax" by Andy Ross. Andy used straight bevel gears and a pair of spur/helical gears to raise the shaft above the bevel.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built my A-Climax, I was very lucky. Vance Bass found some skew bevel gears in a surplus shop. He thinks they were spare parts for a Tamiya car. See here: 










Regards


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can still supply the castings for the skew bevels I used for the A class Climax, but I need at least 10 orders to make it viable. 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out Small Parts.com They have all kinds of small gears. 
N


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I can come up with orders for 2 or 3 sets of David's gear castings. Is anyone else interested to get up to ten?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 12 Feb 2010 05:23 AM 
Check out Small Parts.com They have all kinds of small gears. 
N Noel,
skew bevel gears are extremely hard to come by. This type of gear was obsoleted around 1980 when hypoid gears replaced them - which by the way don't look right with a Climax. None of the usual sources of gears (as suggested above) carries them any more. They have to be custom made (see db or Kozo's books) or you hit the jackpot like I (or better Vance) did.
Regards


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 12 Feb 2010 07:13 AM 
I can come up with orders for 2 or 3 sets of David's gear castings. Is anyone else interested to get up to ten? 

Count me in for a "maybe". How much does a set cost? How much machining is required?


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can machine the bevel gear castings, as I still have the jigs, I can also supply the complete truck castings, but I need a decent order for the caster, prices will depend on the total number I can order. 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the gears for my shay from Chicago Gear, years ago. guess they are still going.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

David, 
Can you give us any hint on approximately what prices might be for trucks and gears? I realize you cannot be firm on prices without orders. I might be interested in buying some extra castings speculatively to help get things off the ground.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Shay bevel gears don't work with a Climax. Niormal bevel gears have both axles in one plane, while skew bevel gears have offset axles, allowing them to cross over. Here is a sketch of the two types:












Regards


----------



## jkarns (Jan 5, 2008)

David, 
Depending on the cost, I would be interested in the gears and trucks. What is a decent order? 

Even having Kozo's book, i don't think I will be cutting gears anytime soon. 
Jesse


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I am interested, count me in!

Johnny


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Count me in too. Anyone have access to some side cylinders (two). I am currently building a two truck plantation shay and ripped apart the cylinders of a 36 tonner. Would like to have a two cylinder set up to go in a class "A".


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

The type of skew bevel gear Kozo designed and built is a parallel depth gear. This is a much simpler form to cut as the cutter is sized for the small end of the bevel gear and the depth is constant for the whole length of the tooth face. Kozo explains how to make a cutter but a standard involute gear cutter could be used. 

I have several books on gear design and I have to say that Kozo's explination is better than most of the books I have read on the subject. The formulas in the Climax book can be used for parallel depth skew bevel gears or parallel depth standard bevel gears where the offset is zero. 
Dan


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I believe I have a set of your truck castings and joint castings, but I don't believe I have the gears. I'm interested in a set.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Call me naive - but I just ordered a rotary table (with stepper) to use on my CNC mill so I can try to cut - you guessed it, Skew Bevel Gears! I guess I'll find out how easy (or hard) it is to make gears using Kozo's methods. Should be interesting and educational if nothing else.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Mark, 
I also have a CNC mill with the 4th axis for the same reason. I am more interested in parallel depth bevel gears but the theory is the same. Kozo used a home made indexer with a gear that has twice the number of teeth as the gear to be cut. In "Gear Design Simplifyed" a standard indexer is used. The instructions say to cut each side seperate as in Kozo's instructions. To acomplish this the indexer is shifted 1/4 a tooth width each direction and the spindle is shifted the other way so the cutter is on line to pass through the same gap. 

I am planning to cut my first gear in 3D CAD and to check if the two books match. The CNC table should eliminate the chance of indexing errors. With a manual indexer and a 40 tooth gear you have 80 chances of getting it wrong. 
Dan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 11 Feb 2010 10:14 AM 


I did a google and turned up this interesting page: *http://www.ent.ohiou.edu/~urieli/st...limax.html* "A Class A Climax" by Andy Ross. Andy used straight bevel gears and a pair of spur/helical gears to raise the shaft above the bevel. 



Wasn't this loco in an issue of SITG a while back? Anyhow, such work, and by a fellow Bobcat judging by his web addy!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a couple of options for a Climax without skew bevel gears. Kozo's first Climax used stock gears, the skew bevels came later. This link is a scan from Kozo's Climax book.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/kozo.jpg

Steve Shyvers has a very innovative method on his "Dunkirk"

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...C_ID=32783


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I think we are getting close to getting an order together for David Bailey for the gear sets. If anyone is seriously interested, please send him a message on this thread or you may miss out.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I am interested in at least one set maybe enough for two loco's 

Johnny


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm definitely interested in sets of machined gears for two trucks; and may be interested in trucks as well, depending on price. 

Garrett


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this while surfing!
http://maedler.de/de/Catalog/G/1643/1619/273/292.aspx

Manfred Diel


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 17 Feb 2010 09:27 AM 
Found this while surfing!
http://maedler.de/de/Catalog/G/1643/1619/273/292.aspx

Manfred Diel
Manfred,
unfortunately not offset, so not useable for a Climax. BTW, building a Climax without the correct gears is like riding one of the fake San Francisco cable cars on rubber wheels







.
Regards


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

These look like skew bevel gears available from Horizon and other suppliers.



This is the Bevel Gear Set for the Associated MGT 8.0 Monster Truck (ASCC0392). FEATURES: Steel construction, gunmetal in color Replaces worn or damaged bevel gears INCLUDES: One bevel gear set REQUIRES: Installation on the Associated MGT 8.0 truck tlw 2/18/08 ir/jxs


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 
Are you talking about this gear set: http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ASC25674 
They look like NON skewed spiral gears to me...


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there still interest in getting together to make an order for DJB Climax parts? I'm looking to build my own Class A.


----------



## Gerald (Apr 8, 2013)

Or try this ebay-store

http://stores.ebay.de/stebaorg/Kegelraeder-/_i.html?_fsub=3101145011

Greetings, Gerald


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Zombie post alert!!! I had to look at the date, I can't believe this was from 2010 (It doesn't seem that long ago.). But I would also still be interested in a set.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
try the printed ones, which have been demonstrated to work in 1:20.3:
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/ClimaxShop?s=0§ion=Climax+1%2F20th+Parts
Make sure to order them in stainless steel. I used these gears for my ride-on Climax:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/26243-skew-bevel-gears-ride-climax-build-4.html
and am pretty happy with them,
@Gerald
These are ordinary bevel gears, not suitable for a Climax,
Regards


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Henner
When I went to the link, I got page 2. The gears we would want are on page 1.
The ring gear (F509) looks skewed but the pinion (F217) doesn't
This could just be the photo but it also says these gears haven't been tested.

On your set, Dennis made the program and Shapeways printed the gears. I think you said $90 each set for your gears and a 1:20.3 set should be about 1/4 the mass and thus the price. Let's talk with Dennis about this Saturday.

I believe when you by the gears from the Shapways site, you are paying for the design but when you submit your own design, they only charge by the volume

David, depending on the price, I would be interested in three sets


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

bille1906 said:


> Henner
> When I went to the link, I got page 2. The gears we would want are on page 1.
> The ring gear (F509) looks skewed but the pinion (F217) doesn't
> This could just be the photo but it also says these gears haven't been tested.
> ...


Bill,
Wes gave me the original 3D model under the restriction to use it only for my project. Dennis and I modified (simplified) the model to fit a 1:8 gear. We then had them printed by Shapeways. After we demonstrated that they worked Wes opened up his design work for the public by offering them in the Shapeways shop. Someone else tried out the 1:20 version:




Regards


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Got it
Thanks
So we can get a set which has been tested for 31.33 plus shipping 
Now we need to see what David can do them for


----------

